# Mike, Dip, and others that work on reels



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

What do you do, or what will you divulge about how you keep parts, springs, bearing keepers etc from flying into space never to be seen again when working on reels?

Do you work under a hood? Do you submerse the reel to be worked on in glue before removing anything? Does fat fingers have anything to do with losing parts? Do you wear goggles to keep stuff from hitting you in the eye?

I lost a bearing keeper and a spring for the side plate yesterday. As luck would have it they are back ordered at Shimano. 

What gets me is that I covered the items with my fat hand before removing them and they both sprung thru the crack between my fingers, hit, ricocheted, and landed somewhere in my office.sad2smsad2sm


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!Dude you just made me spit my dip premature!! Hahahaha!
I will admit it takes some dexterity. But I usually just put the edge of my finger or thumb on one side then ease the retainer clip out a bit to where it releaves the tension, then remove it with a pair of hemostats. brotha you aint the only one that has happened to. I got some spares. Gimme a shout and I got yo back on this one bro..Hahahahaaa! Thanks for the laugh!
Get one of those construction site magnets from Lowes or Home Depot. It looks like a hockey puck with a handle on it. works great. Dont ask me how I know..LOL
Synergy Reel Tuning
Bryan Dippel
2405 McHaney Dr.
Bryan TX 77803
cell 713 412 1769


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i clean and dissassemble in an old deep metal cake pan w a paper towel in the bottom


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't know......I've never lost a single part. :biggrin: ......little tip, when a small part goes flying......listen for it to "tick" when it lands and search that general area. If you don't hear it........well. :cheers:


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*UFO Parts*

I disassembled two reels yesterday; spring lost(and recovered) on one; screw on the other.

I disassemble at the dining room table, under the lights, on a carpeted floor. I don't hear any 'tick' per se. I do use hemostats, tweezers and sometimes; a magnet when disassembling them.

When something jumps; I stop and start looking. A strong flashlight helps.

Losing parts is just one of the dues that you have to pay if you 'do' reels.

I've had some reel (and lawnmower) parts that just 'disappeared'; never to be found again. C2


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

ahh that dreaded Ping sound----awwwhhhh s

I use a deep sided cake pan --with both hands cupped around the subject--

one thing I used to do on the penns was a little light grease on subject springs--when they 

pop they will stick not bounce around. may work


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I've lost my fair share over the years but I've gotten better. I just keep a finger on the clips when removing them. I've never really had a problem with losing springs unless they get stuck to my arm and I spend 20 minutes try to find it =| . Here's a tip I heard from a guy a long time ago, if you know you have trouble with losing clips remove/replace them in a gallon size zip lock bag. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The zip lock bag is what I was going to recommend. When you do it for a long time you get good at not losing small parts like this. There are little tricks that everyone learns to help avoid having the part go flying. 

You could always build a "clean" room in your garage with nothing but a work bench and tons of lighting :biggrin: If something flies off at least you know it is in that room.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

It's gonna happen. Over time you get used to the ones that are most likely to fly and you are extra careful. I also try to stock the ones that are more likely to make a break for it.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I was being sarcastic when I said I had never lost a part............gives you a sick feelin in your gut when it happens. :texasflag


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like the burmuda triangle. Things go in and never come out. Kinda like a pair of socks in the dryer. How is it you loose one sock, where does it go. LMAO


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

In the last 4 days I have cleaned 3 curado sfs 2 curado 200s 3 6500c3s one chronarch 100.All completely apart except the chronarch it was not dirty.I set up a card table in the living room with a white shop towel to cry on if I lost anything lol.I used penn reel lube that i have had since Reagan was our president .I cleaned everything with rubbing alcohol and spiced the bearings with a dash of rem oil .Im on a role with my reel cleaning .Is there a anonymous hot line number to call or is it my new addiction.lol.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Reel Repair*

Just this day, I was putting a Penn 4/0 reel back together and was almost through. The last step was to place the handle retaining nut screw(the little one that fits in a groove on the nut) when I dropped it.

I got out the flashlight and magnet and managed to locate the little sucker.

I was attempting to install it again, and dropped it (again!).

Now; I can't locate it with flashlight and magnet so figure that it has gone into the Triangle.

I've thought about greasing everything down with bacon fat so Daisey (The Wonder Dawg) can locate it. The backside of this idea is that she'd probably eat it. I don't think so!

I'll learn someday! Meanwhile; I'm still looking! C2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

It happened to me yesterday clutch plate guide support .I went to lightly blow the frame out in the garage and got its flying lesson it was my first 100d7 chronarch clean .I will be going to ftu to get a new one learn n live .Bacon fat would not help i dont have a dog lol


----------



## el.pescador (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got a whole pile of curados, chronarchs and calcuttas with minor galled bearing(s) or other corrosion related damage from neglect and/or poor maintenance. I've found that buying the used models (mentioned above) in excellent condition on ebay is cheaper than paying for repairs at Academy or Cut Rate (or it's Fishing Tackle Unlimited now)? Someday I figure I'll tear into them myself, but that day never materializes. Does anyone know any individuals I could get to do repairs at a more reasonable price?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Reel Fixers Prices*

Think about it! Those GOOD! reel fixers are hard to find.

If you find a GOOD! one, treat him kindly.

A watchmaker or Auto Mechanic makes mega bucks and a GOOD! reel fixer should charge accordingly. JMHO C2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

el.pescador said:


> I've got a whole pile of curados, chronarchs and calcuttas with minor galled bearing(s) or other corrosion related damage from neglect and/or poor maintenance. I've found that buying the used models (mentioned above) in excellent condition on ebay is cheaper than paying for repairs at Academy or Cut Rate (or it's Fishing Tackle Unlimited now)? Someday I figure I'll tear into them myself, but that day never materializes. Does anyone know any individuals I could get to do repairs at a more reasonable price?


pm sent


----------

